# My turn!!!! Bfp!



## miel

i don't know what to said ...TTC since October 2007 i had a polyp removed in january 09 , being on clomid for 2 months...


but for all those months i have meet the most amazing courageous women that were here with me on my TTC journey !!!

you all know your name:hugs: thank you girls!!!

:bfp::happydance:


----------



## HoneySunshine

OMG!! Such fantastic news!! Im crying now, so so pleased for you!!

yey!! :dust:


----------



## staceymy

Huge congrats!!!


----------



## ~KACI~

OMG!!!! Fantastic news!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## sjnams

Congratulations hun :hugs: I've not really spoken to you on the boards but I have "seen" you around and know this has been a long journey for you and you have been so positive and such a help to so many ladies on their TTC journeys :hugs:

Wishing you a very healthy and happy 9 months :flower:

:hug:


----------



## sam's mum

:wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:

I'm so, so happy for you! Congratulations! Hope you have a wonderful 9 months! x


----------



## samzi

OMG HUN! :happydance:

yaaaaaaay :D so happy for you!!!!!

:happydance: xxxx


----------



## FEDup1981

OMG!!! :wohoo: Must be the year for all you LTTTC girls!! i am soooo pleased for you!! Congrats hun!! xxxx


----------



## princess_bump

OMG!! :happydance::headspin::wohoo::yipee::happydance:

huge congratulations honey, couldn't be happier for you! x x x


----------



## clairebear

omg fantastic news i'm so so so thrilled for you chick x x x :D Here is to a happy and healthy 9 months x x


----------



## chefamy1122

CONGRATS SWEETIE!!!!
:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

HUGE congrats to you Miel xXx


----------



## leeanne

:wohoo::wohoo:

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months!

CONGRATULATIONS! :hugs:


----------



## tansey

SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO EXCITED FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You are a special lady and a lot of us have been waiting for this for you for ages!!!!!! 

Congratulations!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## dawny690

OMFG Congratulations miel :wohoo: :yipee: :dance: :loopy: :happydance: xxxx


----------



## jennifer34rn

:happydance:congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Reedy

:happydance::happydance: CONGRATULATIONS :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Phexia

:cry: I'm sobbing like an idiot because I'm so happy for you :hugs:

You've been my friend here on b&b from day one and I've been praying for you and hoping you get pregnant all along. This is so wonderful, miel getting a :baby::baby: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## miel

Phexia said:


> :cry: I'm sobbing like an idiot because I'm so happy for you :hugs:
> 
> You've been my friend here on b&b from day one and I've been praying for you and hoping you get pregnant all along. This is so wonderful, miel getting a :baby::baby: :hugs::hugs:

Phexia there no one like you !!!!:hugs::hug:thank you for being my freind:hugs:


----------



## sparkswillfly

oh my god!!!! Congratulations!!!! This is so exciting Im so happy for you!


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

i thought i was seeing things.. OMG im sooooo happy for you :D what you been drinking and send me some lol :D
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Serene123

I am so, so happy for you, you deserve this so much!!!!!!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## distantsun

Fantastic news!! 
congratulations

:happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee::happydance::yipee:


----------



## Lazy Leo

Miel, Miel, Miel, you have no idea how happy I am for you! I didn't know it was possible to be this happy for someone else. You are a wonderful person, you have been a fantastic friend to me and so many others on these boards. I knew your time would come eventually. You and Daniel deserve this so very very much and you will be a wonderful mummy. I can't believe I get to be in first tri with you! Love you hun xx

:yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo: :yipee: :wohoo:


----------



## lollylou1

that is fantastic news hun, congratualtions, hope u have a fab pregnancy

Lou
xxx


----------



## hopefulfor09

Holy cow! I haven't really spoken to you too much but your influence on BnB is widespread and you are much loved. I am soooooo happy for you! You deserve this and enjoy every second of it!

Woohoo!


----------



## Tilly

Wow, what great news.. big congratulations to you and your husband!:happydance::baby::hugs:


----------



## bigbelly2

OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOHOO FAB NEWS

congrats to you both
h x


----------



## nailartmom

Huge Congrats to you Miel! :happydance: I'm so happy for you!! Have a happy and healthy pregnancy!! :hug:


----------



## SJK

oh Miel, I am sooo happy for you 

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,

have a happy and healthy 9 months and a big big congratulations xxxxx :cloud9:


----------



## Ilove

:happydance::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee: More LTTTC success inspiration! Youre PREGNANT! Massive congrats!:cloud9:


----------



## Kirstin

Congratulations!!!! So pleased for you! :happydance: 

I saw this on post spy and couldn't get the damn thing to stop quick enough :rofl:


----------



## x-amy-x

OMG!!! Can't even tell you how pleased i am for you :D :happydance:


----------



## genkigemini

:hugs: :wohoo: :hugs: :wohoo: :hugs: :wohoo:

You seriously have no idea how excited this makes me!!!!!!! :happydance:

I am sooooooooo sooooooooo thrilled for you and Daniel! MASSIVE congrats!!!!!

I am so jazzed that we get to go through this together! Our due dates are only gonna be like 2 weeks apart!!!!!! YAY for winter babies!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## honey08

:happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::headspin:

so so plsed for u hun, good things come to those who wait !!! 
h&h 9mth xxxx


----------



## Coffee

Written in your journal but i need to write here too... 

OMG OMG OMG OMG!!!!! I couldnt be more pleased for you hun!! Biggest congratulations ever! Enjoy every minute of being pregnant Miel (i know you will!!!). 

XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!! :hug:


----------



## krissi

Miel I am so happy for you. We were just saying the other day that the 2nd round of Clomid is supposed to be more effective and it seems to be. I am over the moon for you hun xx


----------



## Tracey2008

whoooooo I am so happy for you. You so deserve this!! Congratulations x


----------



## Suz

:wohoo: This is such wonderful news!!!!!

:hugs: HUGE Congrats hun!!!! Im so excited for you and Daniel :hugs:


----------



## wantababybump

OMG Miel!!! So ecstatic for you!! Congratulations!!! Have a happy & healthy 9 months!! xx


----------



## baboo

congratulations!
xx


----------



## Tudor Rose

thats fantastic news....:dust: sticky bean


----------



## oOKayOo

OMG!! Im so happy for you!!! Have a healthy and happy 9 months!!!!


----------



## fifi83

Congratulations xx


----------



## polo_princess

You've made my day sweetie :hugs: 

I am so so very pleased for you both, you deserve it!! :happydance:


----------



## Erised

Aww Miel, that's fantastic news! Finally eh? =) 
Have a happy & healthy 9 months hon, enjoy every second of it

-Edit-
Totally forgot to say Congrats!! to both you and your OH


----------



## jo_79

massive congratulations to you


----------



## Lyns

Congratulated you in your Journal, sweetie....but I'll say it again....and again....and again, cos I'm so happy for you.

I think this has to rate very highly in the top BFP's on BnB IMO!


----------



## bobobaby

Congratulations!! Its always the most wondeful thing when someone like you finally gets their :bfp: after having to wait so long! Wishing you a healthy pregnancy!! :)


----------



## emie

:yipee::yipee::yipee: oh my just cant believe it congrats hun..:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Wobbles

This is just ACE and I know I've said it but again ......:wohoo: CONGRATULATIONS!

So happy for you and D hun x

How fab was it to post in here? :hugs:


----------



## Puddleduck

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

​Fantastic News, I am sooo pleased for you. It's always extra special when a fellow LTTC member gets their :bfp:

BIG :hug:


----------



## embo216

Thats made my day Miel I've been following your journey and I couldn't be happier for you! I hope you have really wonderful and special 9 months :D


----------



## miel

thank you thank you !!!! everyone !!!

we are so happy !!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## didda

Huge congratulations to you! Well done! xx


----------



## AutumnSky

Wow!! Congratulations hun! I'm really happy for you!
xx


----------



## Becky

Great news congratulations! x


----------



## CareBear

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Clueless

Congratulations, I am so pleased for you :cloud9:


----------



## Aunty E

Well done to you! Fantastic news, I'm so pleased for you :) :)


----------



## Sherileigh

That's amazing news! I always look for your name and I'm so happy that it's finally your turn!!


----------



## Pinkgirl

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## ellie

I'll say it again, amazing news, congratulations! I know I haven't 'spoken' to you in the past but I've seen you around as well and it's a fantastic outcome to your journey. Enjoy!


----------



## magicvw

Congrats again Miel. You so deserve this :bfp:! You are one in a million! Sending lots of sticky :dust: your way ! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NickyT75

OMG! Miel this is AMAZING!!!!!! :wohoo: congratulations babe :yipee: xxx


----------



## jonnanne3

Sending you all kinds of massive love and sticky :dust: Congratulations again! :hug:


----------



## dan-o

OMG!!!!!! HUGE congrats to you meil, you deserve it!!!! :yipee:


----------



## jen35

well done girl!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


wishing you and your bean and OH all the love and luck in the world

:hug:


----------



## Sinead

Once again huge congrats xxxx


----------



## Michy

OH MIEL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is amazing!!! I'm soooooooooo happy for you, can't wait to follow your journey. :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## elmaxie

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fantastic news!!!!

Am soooo pleased for you and your husband...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Emma.xx


----------



## mer01

omg miel thats fantastic :happydance: nice to have a lttc lady over 1st tri with me :hugs:


----------



## poppy

That is great news Miel! Congratulations!

xxx


----------



## ZoeBunny

OMG!!! Oh Miel!! :cry:

:bfp::hugs::dust::happydance::bfp::hugs::dust::happydance::bfp::hugs::dust::happydance:
:bfp::hugs::dust::happydance::bfp::hugs::dust::happydance::bfp::hugs::dust::happydance:
:bfp::hugs::dust::happydance::bfp::hugs::dust::happydance::bfp::hugs::dust::happydance:
:bfp::hugs::dust::happydance::bfp::hugs::dust::happydance::bfp::hugs::dust::happydance:
:bfp::hugs::dust::happydance::bfp::hugs::dust::happydance::bfp::hugs::dust::happydance:

I nearly fell off my chair when I saw this!! Crying my eyes out I am so happy for you honey :cloud9: You guys deserve this soooooooooo much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wishing you all the love and luck in the world for a wonderful and healthy pregnancy
lots of love, Zoë xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tezzy

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

HUGE congrats!


----------



## DolceBella

OMG!!!!! This is soooo awesome!! I am so so happy for you!! :) Congratulations and welcome to the pregnancy club!


----------



## Mrs R

Oh miel, congratulations!! I'm so pleased for u!! It was so ur turn lol

Have a happy, healthy and fabulous 9 months x


----------



## Lilly123

YAY!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: this is such great news!! Best news I have heard in a while hun!! U sooo deserve this!! Yipeee!!! :happydance::happydance: Hope u have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lu28

Oh Miel I am so thrilled for you, this is the best news I have heard for ages!

:happydance::yipee::dance::happydance::yipee::dance::happydance::yipee::dance:
:happydance::yipee::dance::happydance::yipee::dance::happydance::yipee::dance:
:happydance::yipee::dance::happydance::yipee::dance::happydance::yipee::dance:
:happydance::yipee::dance::happydance::yipee::dance::happydance::yipee::dance:


----------



## Linzi

Blimmin heck mrs!!! Thats brilliant news Im so happy for you.

xxx


----------



## alice&bump

omg i'm so so so happy for you xxx


----------



## applegirl

OMG - miel - I'm in sitting here with tears of joy running down my face for you!!! :yipee: could not happen to a more amazing lady. :hugs:


----------



## kellysays2u

AWWW huge congrats hun! Hope everything is going good! Happy and Healthy nine months!


----------



## readyforbaby

YAY!!! I am so happy for you, I knew it was your time :) Congrats and can't wait to hear about every step!


----------



## Tam

congratulations again hun, so pleased for you!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Wishing you a very healthy & happy 9 months!! :D


----------



## snugglebot

OMG!!! I have seen you all over the forum helping ladies out here. It's great to see you get your turn!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS! What a wonderful piece of news!!!!!!


----------



## Dream.A.Dream

OMG, Huge congratulations. That's made my night :D xx


----------



## bird24

This is just brilliant!!!! i'm so happy to see you posting in here

yay!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## hekate

that's amazing! excellent news! wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy!


----------



## welshcakes79

OMG ............... youve made my YEAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! couldnt happen to a more wonderfull lady... wishing you a very enjoyable and healthy 9mnths hun... 

wish i could give you a HUGE SQUEEEZE im so chuffed for you :) :)

XXX XXX XXX XXX XXX


----------



## Sambatiki

How wonderful it is to someone so deserving announcing their :bfp: 

WELL DONE MRS!!!! 

Have a wonderfully happy and healthy pregnancy xxxx


----------



## wishing4ababy

I am so so pleased for you hun. congratulations. have a happy and healthy 9 months. :hugs:


----------



## pixielou

Congratulations miel, that is fab news-You deserve it!:hug::hug:


----------



## DaisyDuke

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS again :wohoo:


----------



## miel

thank you !!!

i am so overwhelmed by you sweetness guys!!!

really mean a lot to know have you here since the start of my journey :)


----------



## ladymilly

OH WOW HUN :happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo: i'm sooooooooooooo happy for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: CONGRATULATIONS xx


----------



## shalagirl

Oh Miel what great news. You always reminded positive and I am so glad to see you announcing ur BFP. Congratulations and wish you and your partner all the best for the future months. :hugs:


----------



## LittleMermaid

Big news flash on BnB .... 

Congratulations!!! Wishing you, DH and bubs a wonderful, happy and healthy 9 months!

:happydance: and big :hugs: x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Congratulations! No one deserves it more :hugs:


----------



## Nathyrra

o.o holy fekk congrats! This is -the- year for LTTTC!

a 2009 baby for you afterall! 

So happy for you, much deserved =) :hugs:


----------



## BizyBee

Miel: married to an amazing guy, soon to be an amazing mom!

I am so happy for you, I cried when I saw this! You are a wonderful person and totally deserve this hun... Congrats! :yipee: :yipee: :yipee:

Thanks for being such a great buddy. Hope to meet you in first tri soon!!!


----------



## wrightywales

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## kgal28

Yay! Congrats!!!!!


----------



## Samo

Miel, i am SO happy for you hun!!!!!!!! HUGE Congratulations!!!!


----------



## diva4180

YOU DID IT!!!!! I had a feeling this month would be it for you :) :happydance:

Huge congrats hun, you so deserve this :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## superp123

So happy for you! I can only echo what the girls have already said. You're such a wonderful person and you're going to be a wonderful mom. Congrats. :hugs:
P


----------



## want2bamom

Congrats Miel!!! That is so exciting!! I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months!!! :)


----------



## Aria

Congrats! You posted about 2010 babies, and instead you get a 2009! Now get your butt over to the December club!! :D


----------



## SwissMiss

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! 
Ma belle, t'as reussi!!!!!!!!!!!!!! A bfp before I deliver, I am SO SO SO SO SO SO happy for you, jai pleuré de joie quand jai vu ca!!! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: 
Prends bien soin de toi, and have the happiest, healthiest, magical 9 months EVER!!! :hug: :hug:


----------



## Lol78

Well it looks like I'm a bit late to add my little bit 11 pages of congratulations so far - see just how many people are so happy for you, it must make you feel great!

Huge huge huge congrats sweetie, I am so chuffed for you. We are all hoping to see you very soon in first tri.

I was worried the other day when I told you not to be so pessimistic in case you took it the wrong way - ha ha ha, seems silly now!

Congrats lovely one, if anyone deserves it you do!!
xxx


----------



## cerilou

Woo Hoo!

:yipee::yipee::yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:loopy::loopy::loopy:

Seriously sweetheart, congrats. Enjoy!

:hug:


----------



## Kapow

Congratulations xxxx


----------



## Wendyk07

Congratulations hun :wohoo:

:hug:


----------



## bluebell

Wonderful news - Congratulations!! :happydance: 

xx


----------



## Lil_Baby_Boo

Yey - congratulations!!!

I'm so so so happy for you x x


----------



## jacky24

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

Congrats hun... Im so happy for you....
:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Jolinar

That's truly wonderful I'm so happy for you :D :hugs:


----------



## jen1604

OMG amazing news!!so happy for you chick :happydance: xx


----------



## 6lilpigs

Miel, you were the first person to reply to me when I joined bnb and you wouldn't beleive the excitement I felt when I saw a thread wisihing you best luck on your own pregnancy at last. Massive congratulations to you and your husband, you are an inspiration to all and are one of life's truly happy people. Your glass has never been half empty its definataly practically full. Good luck and happy 9 months xxxx


----------



## Tishimouse

:cloud9:
:cloud9: :cloud9:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
:cloud9: :cloud9: :cloud9:
:cloud9: :cloud9:
:cloud9:​Just about sums up where I feel after reading your good news. I am so happy for you both and am so looking forward to being here for your wonderful, well deserved journey. There isn't a hug big enough to give you. :hugs:


----------



## faye38

i am so happy for you i have enjoyed following you along you journey and now your there fantastic news yippeeeee :hug:


----------



## missmarls

Congrats on your BFP! I'm so happy for you and your husband...have a happy and healthy nine months :)


----------



## Rosella

MASSIVE CONGRATS Miel!!! :D
Hope you have a wonderfully happy n healthy 9 months! x


----------



## willbamom1day

:happydance: congratulations!!!! that is wonderful news. may you have a happy and healthy pregnancy


----------



## xxxjacxxx

Oh my gosh Miel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

This is FANTASTIC news sweety!!!! I know how long you have been trying and you sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo deserve it!!!!

Many many many congratulations darling:hugs:


----------



## Bexy

massive congrats miel!!! will miss your lovely little notes on ltttc!!!!!! a :bfp: could not have gone to a more deserving person!!!

here's to a h + h 9 months!!!!!

:hugs:


----------



## maddiwatts19

:cry::cry::cry: you have no idea how happy i am for you & DH.
you deserve this so much, & i cant wait to follow your journey! i am completely over the moon! congratulations! :happydance: have a happy, healthy, enjoyable 9 months! looking forward to mini miel :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## bunnyg82

awww that is such good news! Huge congratulations xx


----------



## elles28

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Fantastic news! Congrats wishing you a happy & healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## TheNewWife

Miel, I've been following you silently and am on :cloud9: for you!!!! Congratulations !! :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Faerie

OMG Miel this is AMAZING news!!! You really deserve this, many congratulations xxx


----------



## Jessa

This is WONDERFUL news! Congrats!!!


----------



## luckyme225

congrats!! :happydance:


----------



## ALY

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: 
Congrtulations hun xx


----------



## littlestar

You so deserve this Miel!

Congratulations!


----------



## shmoo75

OMG!!!!!!!!!!! Huge congratulations hun!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: It's about time you got your :bfp: Here's to the next 8mths going easily for you


----------



## maz

Congratulations miel ... I didn't realise you had posted your :bfp: in this section or I would've been here a bit quicker. I'm delighted for you hunni and really hope I am joining you soon ...

xx


----------



## butterflies

:cloud9::headspin::flower::wohoo::wohoo: Miel i am DELIGHTED for you!!! You deserve this soooooooooo much!!!!! Huge congrats and massive hugs! :hugs:


----------



## Snowdrop

WOHOO! :happydance: :yipee::yipee::wohoo:

This is such fantastic news! Huge congratulations to you!


----------



## Greta

Congratulations! That is simply brilliant news. xx


----------



## FJL

Congratulations Miel, it is so wonderful to see you finally be able to post your BFP in here...so happy for you and DH!!!

Well done Mummy!

xx


----------



## taperjeangirl

OH YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So so happy for you, have been following your journey for ages, so excited for you! :yipee:!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TT's

Congratulations!!!!!

You deserve it Miel 

TT's
xxx


----------



## mrscookie

OH MIEL!!!! :D I cant believe it!!!!!!!! :D
fantastic news! congratulations!!!!!!!
xxxxx


----------



## emerald78

Congratulations 
xxx:bfp:


----------



## Pippin

Seeing you are pregnant is just the best news ever. Congratulations and have a happy and healthy 9 months. You deserve it.


----------



## toby2

Miel am so pleased for you, the start of your exciting journey and finally you will get to know the answers to all those questions you have been asking and wondering about:happydance:


----------



## Alexas Mommy

that's awesome Congrats! Here's to a happy and healthy 9 months! :hug:


----------



## Barneyboo

:happydance:Zip pa de dooo dahhh - zip pa de aaaaaa - my oh my what a wonderful day! Yipee!

Congrats!!!!!! Fab news x x x x x xx x :happydance:


----------



## leedsforever

OMG that is fab news..... wow... is all I can say!!

Big big congrats :hugs:


----------



## bex

This is the best news i've heard in ages. Wanted to congratulate you and your OH, you both deserve it. Hope you enjoy your pregnancy xx


----------



## sam#3

Wow amazing news,huge congratulations hun. Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxxxxxxx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

yeah!!! congrats!!


----------



## Mamafy

:yipee::wohoo: yeahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

Congratulations hun :hugs: xxxx


----------



## AppleBlossom

Huuuuge congrats!! x


----------



## KikisMom

Congratulations!! I hope it is a happy and healthy nine months that I'm sure you will love every second of.


----------



## Rumpskin

:happydance:

Fantastic news - I am so pleased for you both.

Congrats and I know that you will make the most amazing mummy xxxx


----------



## amber20

I haven't talked to you in a while but I saw you finally got your BFP! I am so happy for you! Have a happy and heaalthy 9 months!!


----------



## bambikate

OMG congrats hun so happy 4 u x x


----------



## Rachsi

Miel sooooooooo pleased for you, i know how long u have been TTC, remember seeing your name.

Wishing u all the luck

Really pleased 4 you!!!


----------



## saraendepity

omg wow fantastic news girlie...have the happiest and healthiest 9 months 

:hug:

sara

xxxxx


----------



## Char&Bump-x

Congratulations! :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## todteach

Huge congratulations! I'm so pleased for you hun. xox :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## DebsHopeful

:yipee: CONGRATULATIONS. 
I hope you enjoy this beautiful journey that has a happy ending.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

OMG!! I just saw this!! Congrats!! I'm so happy for you!!!!


----------



## insomnimama

Miel, just wanted to say again how very happy I am for you- you deserve this and I am in awe that you kept your positive attitude the whole time! You have been such a support for other women in their journey and you deserve every happiness. 

Congratulations! 

:cloud9: :crib:


----------



## HAYS

congrats again miel, xx


----------



## becstar

Miel, I am soooo thrilled for you. You really deserve this. Congrats!


----------



## MrsF

Heya miel :hi:

i am sooooooooo so pleased for you hun, big fat congratulations and happy dances and all things good !!!! it's always good to see a happy ending babe, i wish you a H&H one :hug:

x x x x


----------



## Deise

OMFG Miel!! Huuuuuge Congrats!!!!

Here's to a happy 9 month journey!


----------



## malpal

yay congrats hunny xxxxxxx


----------



## Christine33

i was soooooo happy to read this. i am just so elated for you, really i am. i wish you all the best for the next 9 months. 

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## caz81

congratulations xx


----------



## CurlySue

Nice one<3333


----------



## KazNic

This is the best news!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## kaygeebee

OMG Miel, that is really really fantastic news - Congratulations sweetheart!


----------



## Wishing4baby

Congrats!! Thats great news!! I remember seeing you in the LTTC section. I was in there too. Got my BFP with clomid. Im very happy for you!! To a long, happy and healthy pregnancy!! :)


----------



## orange-sox

Oh Miel, I am so happy for you, I cried when I saw your name in this section, you really do deserve this... here's to a fantastically happy and healthy nine months! xxx


----------



## Capuru

OMG Miel!!!! So happy for you!!!!! I kept visiting here hoping to see that you finally got your bftp now I'm waiting for a few other ladies :D Congratz! :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Brockie

congrats hon xxxx


----------



## Max&amp;Mom

Congrats !


----------



## momandpeanut

HUGE congratulations !! xxx


----------



## Tory123

Congratulations xx


----------



## babycake69

Congratulations xxx

So pleased for you!


----------



## babytots

congratulations hunni! thats fab news :D x


----------



## browneyedshorty81

OMG!!!! Fantastic news!!! Congratulations!!


----------



## sparklyboo

Congratulations :cloud9::happydance:


----------



## Gabrielle

OMG.....i just saw this!! How exciting! You SOO deserve this sweetie! Your going to be a wonderful mother! Good luck and happy and healthy nine months!:) 

HUGS ...Take Care. xx


----------



## avistar

so completely happy for you!! :hugs:!!


----------



## itzybitzy

yay congrats Miel :)


----------



## Kiree

hooray! massive congrats x


----------



## porkpie1981

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Farie

:happydance: :happydance:

Only just found this .... so formally ............... CONGRATS!!!!!!


----------



## Samemka

Thats absolutely fantastic news!!! A HUGE congrats!!


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

huge congratulations


----------



## niknaknat

OHhhhhhhhh MIEL!!! CONGRATULATIONS!!!! :happydance:
I know I dont come on here very often now but I do keep checking on to see how the long timers are doing and I am Sooooooooooo happy to hear that you finally have your BFP!!! Well done to you both and have a fantastic 9 months xxxxx


----------



## please08

Tears of joy here for you and your hubby Congrats xxxxxx


----------



## Rozie_1985

Oh well done and big CONGRATS!! :bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance:


----------



## massacubano

belated congrats :hug:


----------

